# My darn dirty dog...



## bethany (Mar 24, 2009)

Along with two ratties, I have two dogs. 

My dog Zoe broke our air conditioner. She pawed wires loose on the back. I'm guessing some temping little animal was hiding under it. 

My husband was able to fix it thankfully, we just have to figure out how to keep it from happening again. Any thoughts?


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, supervision, plenty of interesting chew toys, lots of exercise and crating if you cannot watch her.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Supervision! Or block her out of the room, with doors or those little toddler gate thingies.


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

get her some toys and things it will keep her interested..


----------

